# Diagramme in Freehand



## hexe (21. November 2004)

Wie kann ich Diagramme in Freehand erstellen?
Habe bald praktische Abschlussprüfung und es könnte ein Diagramm eingebettet werden müssen. Mir steht dabei Freehand 9 zur verfügung, kann aber auch auf FH 10 und mx zurückgreifen zur Not. Habe heute davon gelesen und möchte einfach nur mehr wissen.

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

Das Diagrammwerkzeug befindet sich unter Xtras => Diagramm (Freehand MX) oder
auf der Menüpalette, siehe dazu untenstehende Grafik.

Die Funktionsweise ist eigentlich sehr intuitiv und leicht verständlich.
Schau diesbezüglich am Besten mal in der Hilfe unter "Diagramm creating and editing"
nach, da wird das Ganze prima erklärt.

Wenn dennoch noch weitere Fragen sind, immer her damit.

Gruss Markus


----------



## hexe (21. November 2004)

Vielen Dank,
das hilft mir schon weiter


----------

